# How often should I change my substrate?



## UMDRunner (Apr 13, 2008)

I have one russian tortoise, I have two pretty big elcosures that are ramped so he can walk to each. One is about 6ft by 3ft and the other is 5 feet by 3 feet. I use eco earth and spot clean whenever my tortoise poops or pees. How often do I need to completely change the substrate? Since I have 2 enclosures that are used it is pretty spendy (it will cost me like $50-$75) to change.


----------



## UMDRunner (Apr 13, 2008)

any advice?


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 13, 2008)

Why cost so much? How many blocks does it take you to fill them? I was going to say once a month, but at that high of a cost I don't think it would hurt to wait longer since you spot clean regularly.


----------



## UMDRunner (Apr 13, 2008)

it probably takes 9 blocks, so I guess that's only like $30, I started out buying the bagged stuff, then I found out it was way cheaper to buy the pressed blocks.


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 13, 2008)

Where are you buying it from? That still seems high to me. You can buy the blocks in packs of three for 3.99-4.99. Should only cost you $12.00-15.00 to change 9 blocks.


----------



## UMDRunner (Apr 13, 2008)

I get them from petco
where can I get them cheaper? thanks!


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know what's in your area but I got mine from Pet Supplies "plus"

You could order them from www.PetSolutions.com. Go under reptile then under substrate


----------



## Yertle (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats amazing Melissa! I've been paying close to $13.00 a block for the same stuff, thanks for the info!


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 13, 2008)

You're welcome


----------

